# 29 April, 1863 Camerone anniversary



## Frank S. (Apr 30, 2009)

The French Army was besieging Puebla.  The mission of the Legion was to ensure the movement and safety of the convoys, over an 80 mile distance.  On the 29th of April 1863, Colonel Jeanningros was informed that an important convoy was on its way to Puebla, with a load of 3 million francs, and material and munitions for the seige.  Captain Danjou, his quartermaster, decided to send a company to escort the convoy.  The 3rd company of the Foreign Regiment was assigned to this mission, but had no officers available.  So Captain Danjou, himself, took the command and 2nd lieutenants Maudet, company guide, and Vilain, the paymaster, joined him voluntarily. 

On the 30th of April, at 1 a.m., the 3rd company was on its way, with its 3 officers and 62 men.  At 7 a.m., after a 15 mile march, it stopped at Palo Verde in order to get some rest.  At this very moment, the enemy showed up and the battle began.  Captain Danjou made the company take up a square formation and, even though retreating, he victoriously drove back several cavalry charges, inflicting the first heavy losses on the enemy .  By the inn of Camerone, a large building with a courtyard protected by a wall 3 meters high, Danjou decided to stay, in order to keep the enemy and so delay for as long as possible, any attacks on the convoy. 

While the legionnaires were rapidly setting up the defense of the inn, a Mexican officer demanded that Captain Danjou surrender, pointing out the fact that the Mexican Army was greatly superior in number.  Danjou's answer was:  "We have munitions.  We will not surrender."  Then, he swore to fight to the death and made his men swear the same.  It was 10 a.m.  Until 6 p.m., these 60 men who had had nothing to eat or drink since the day before, in spite of the extreme heat, of the thirst and hunger, resisted against 2,000 Mexicans:  800 cavalry and 1,200 infantry. 

At noon, Captain Danjou was shot in the chest and died.  At 2 p.m., 2nd lieutenant Vilain was shot in the head.  About this time, the Mexican colonel succeeded in setting the inn on fire.  In spite of the heat and the smoke, the legionnaires resisted, but many of them were killed or injured.  By 5 p.m., only 12 men could still fight with 2nd lieutenant Maudet.  At this time, the Mexican colonel gathered his soldiers and told them what disgrace it would be if they were unable to defeat such a small number of men.  The Mexicans were about to give the general assault through holes opened in the walls of the courtyard, but Colonel Milan, who had previously asked 2nd lieutenant Maudet to surrender, once again gave him the opportunity to.  Maudet scornfully refused. 

The final charge was given.  Soon, only 5 men were left around Maudet; Corporal Maine, legionnaires Catteau, Wensel, Constantin and Leonard.  Each had only one bullet left.  In a corner of the courtyard, their back against the wall, still facing the enemy, they fixed bayonets.  When the signal was given, they opened fire and fought with their bayonets.  2nd lieutenant Maudet and 2 legionnaires fell, mortally wounded.  Maine and his 2 remaining companions were about to be slaughtered when a Mexican officer saved them.  He shouted:  "Surrender!"  "We will, only if you promise to allow us to carry and care for our injured men and if you leave us our guns."  "Nothing can be refused to men like you!", answered the officer. 

Captain Danjou's men had kept their promise; for 11 hours, they had resisted 2,000 enemy troops.  They had killed 300 of them and had injured as many.  Their sacrifice had saved the convoy and they had fulfilled their mission.  Emperor Napoleon the 3rd decided that the name of Camerone would be written on the flag of the Foreign Regiment and the names of Danjou, Vilain and Maudet would be engraved in golden letters on the walls of the Invalides, in Paris.  Moreover, a monument was built in 1892, at the very place of the fight.  The following inscription can be read there : 


    HERE, THEY WERE LESS THAN SIXTY
    AGAINST A WHOLE ARMY
    ITS MASS CRUSHED THEM
    BUT LIFE RATHER THAN COURAGE
    ABANDONED THESE FRENCH SOLDIERS
    THE 30TH OF APRIL 1863.
    TO THEIR MEMORY THE NATION BUILT THIS MONUMENT.

Since then, when Mexican troops pass by the monument, they present arms.


----------



## 7point62 (May 1, 2009)

The FFL still carries Danjou's wooden hand around in a box. Seriously. It's like an icon. They bring it out and parade around with it on the anniversary of the battle.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 1, 2009)

I was in New Cal this time last year on the piss with 2nd Coy 2REP for this, good times, didn't understand the songs they sung about it though.


----------



## Frank S. (May 5, 2009)

An extremely rare photograph of the French air corps from 1862...


----------

